# Loss of a rat pup



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Last night my rescues momma lost one of her babies. Although for the first week the babies were all growing normal, one of them stopped growing and eating completely. I tried to hand feed it kitten formula after another day of seeing it hadn’t eaten at all and had no milk line but last night it passed away. Momma only had two babies left and I’m worried she won’t produce enough milk and may be depressed. Should I try to find another pup and see if she will take it ?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I wouldn't know, tho I assume it will be fine. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> I wouldn't know, tho I assume it will be fine. I am sorry for your loss.


Thank you it’s sad but I guess it’s nature. Just hope I didn’t do anything wrong by stepping in!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I do not beleive you did, but like I said, I am not an expert.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> I do not beleive you did, but like I said, I am not an expert.


Well thank you that makes me feel a little better. Have a great day!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

You too! 🙃


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Young rats can get sick or have something wrong with them at birth. You did the right thing trying to feed it. It's very likely that the mom may stop producing milk and you'll have to step in and help raise the babies. There are many articles on how to hand raise the babies. I've hand raised nine babies at once, so if you do end up having to raise them yourself and you have a question that the articles don't touch up on you can ask me.
I will say this though, I found that 1 cc is equal to 0.1 grams. It's very important to weigh them during feedings.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Ratatouilleratties said:


> Last night my rescues momma lost one of her babies. Although for the first week the babies were all growing normal, one of them stopped growing and eating completely. I tried to hand feed it kitten formula after another day of seeing it hadn’t eaten at all and had no milk line but last night it passed away. Momma only had two babies left and I’m worried she won’t produce enough milk and may be depressed. Should I try to find another pup and see if she will take it ?


That's so sad, but no - you shouldn't try to find the mom a foster baby. She still has two other babies to tend to and adding a new (strange) baby might cause her more undue stress and actually have the opposite effect of what you're hoping for.
Just keep a good eye on her and the babies and let her do what she already knows to do.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> Young rats can get sick or have something wrong with them at birth. You did the right thing trying to feed it. It's very likely that the mom may stop producing milk and you'll have to step in and help raise the babies. There are many articles on how to hand raise the babies. I've hand raised nine babies at once, so if you do end up having to raise them yourself and you have a question that the articles don't touch up on you can ask me.
> I will say this though, I found that 1 cc is equal to 0.1 grams. It's very important to weigh them during feedings.


Thank you so much for the info I wore Kate that so much!


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> That's so sad, but no - you shouldn't try to find the mom a foster baby. She still has two other babies to tend to and adding a new (strange) baby might cause her more undue stress and actually have the opposite effect of what you're hoping for.
> Just keep a good eye on her and the babies and let her do what she already knows to do.


Thank you so so much. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

Don't look for another foster baby that's for sure, but definitely watch the kittens she has because they may need help. I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope everyone makes it out ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Creepy McSteezerson said:


> Don't look for another foster baby that's for sure, but definitely watch the kittens she has because they may need help. I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope everyone makes it out ok. Please keep us updated.


Thanks for the advice and the other two are doing very well right now moms still feeding them well and they just opened their eyes !!


----------

